# Vinyl asbestos tile - remove subfloor?



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

olzo55 said:


> 1/4" ply was for kalats problem.


My bad!


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

The EPA told us to just cover when possible. That was in the early 80s and still is the best advice.


----------



## kalats (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll try to run. But if I have to do it I'll ply over the mess.
Thanks
Again
K


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Nothing wrong with removing it fi you follow the Asbestos Abatement guidelines.
Make sure the HO understands what you are doing also. The reason AA companies are so expensive is because most customers are ignorant about the facts. Most AA companies want to keep it that way. Paranoia is what helps them inflate their prices. 


> Asbestos Program
> How to Remove Nonfriable Vinyl
> Asbestos Floor Tiles
> A Guide for Meeting DEQ Rules
> ...


These are the Oregon laws. Your state may differ.


----------

